# exhaust flu temps



## pellet9999 (Dec 8, 2008)

For an installer.............
if someone wanted to put a micro thermocouple on the outer  tube of a direct vent system for a gas stove..
A simple one that measures temp by the voltage difference....  what kind would you buy and where, the smallest cheapest accurate one...
and could you just stick it on with a little silicone..???? and run the wire out where you could plug it into a handheld multi tester..
thanks


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 8, 2008)

uhhh... why?

Yes you could stick it on with silicone. You would want something that can handle up to 500F. I have no idea what to use exactly since this is not a normal thing I have heard of anyone doing.


----------



## pellet9999 (Dec 9, 2008)

so youve never heard of someone wanting to know how hot the pipe is getting so it doesnt burn the house down and kill everyone in it..????


----------



## R&D Guy (Dec 9, 2008)

pellet9999 said:
			
		

> so youve never heard of someone wanting to know how hot the pipe is getting so it doesnt burn the house down and kill everyone in it..????



LOL!! Hey man, you should have an installer come out. Get one that's licensed and bonded and tell your insurance you installed a Quad. If you're going to attach the thermocouple to the outer pipe, then use metal tape because silicone will insulate the thermocouple. If you're going to install it to the inner flue then silicone won't due. You're going to want to use a ceramic insulated thermocouple wire rated for 1200° F and screw the lead to the pipe. That will give you the flue pipe temp.

The problem I think you're going to run into is that you have no idea what pipe temps are safe right? So when you look at the reader and it says 750° and you're tearing the wall apart with a crow bar in one hand and a running garden hose in the other, only to find everything is ok I think you'll wish you just had a pro install it.

If you're dead set on getting temps inside your thimble then you need to attach it to the wood. Then you have actual temp limits you can use to judge if there is a problem.

You can buy all this at Omega.com

www.omega.com

BTW did you ever call jtp10181? Sounds like he can help you over the phone.


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 9, 2008)

pellet9999 said:
			
		

> so youve never heard of someone wanting to know how hot the pipe is getting so it doesnt burn the house down and kill everyone in it..????



No... because everything we install is tested and listed with UL with specific clearances and we install everything to the tested specs.

RD, no he did not take up my offer, thanks for reminding me who this is.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 9, 2008)

pellet9999 said:
			
		

> so youve never heard of someone wanting to know how hot the pipe is getting so it doesnt burn the house down and kill everyone in it..????



I've been in this business for 8+ years as a service tech, installer & now on the sales floor. Never heard of anybody burning their house down because of a properly installed DV system. If it's installed to the specs it's tested for, there's no issue. 
Case closed...


----------



## R&D Guy (Dec 10, 2008)

if the exhaust temp of the exhausting pipe is below 212F, u have possible condensation to deal with. gas produces much water when burnt...good luck.[/quote]

If you do a dew point calculation of the flue gasses you'll find that your flue temps can be much lower. BTW - stainless steel inner flue pipe is exempt from that test, and on aluminum pipe I believe its actually around 180° after 18 minutes.  I'd have to look it up.


----------

